# Forum Behavior Guide



## Artoomis (Mar 21, 2002)

Recent behavoir by some folks has led me to start this thread, which I hope is not really needed, but I'll do it anyway.

Proper behavior on these forums is to be polite, respectful, and avoid inflammatory language or insults.

If you DO get insulted - let it go.  DO not return insult for insult, for that way lies madness.


----------



## IceBear (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah, I need to learn to let it go.  When I'm bored with nothing to do I think I just start bickering for no better reason than to find something to do....and then I start to go mad 

IceBear


----------



## kreynolds (Mar 21, 2002)

Just you listen here you little piece of...! Ooops. Find my happy place...find my peaceful place...find my center...I can do it.


----------



## kreynolds (Mar 21, 2002)

IceBear said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I need to learn to let it go.  When I'm bored with nothing to do I think I just start bickering for no better reason than to find something to do....and then I start to go mad
> 
> IceBear *




Yeah, I think boredom is my primary reason too. Well, ok, that and I hate backing down from a fight.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2002)

That and people making jokes that others can't tell are really jokes.  Actually, I found this to be the most polite message board I've ever been to.  So, take that as either this is a really good message board, or that all others are really bad if this is the best!


----------



## IceBear (Mar 21, 2002)

In general, yes, this isn't too bad of a forum, though I think the gonegold forums are perhaps the best I've ever seen.

The thing about people not taking jokes as jokes is true, but it is sometimes hard to tell if someone is joking.  Without hearing someone's tone of voice and seeing their body language it is often difficult if they are joking with you or seriously mocking you, and a smiley face doesn't always mean it's a joke unfortunately.

IceBear


----------



## RogueJK (Mar 21, 2002)

Y'know, Artoomis... you've got a good thing going with these guides.

We already have Artoomis' Guide to Ambiguous/Problem Rules and Artoomis' Forum Behavior Guide.

You should really consider expanding.  Just imagine:

Artoomis' Guide to Forum Grammar and Spelling
Artoomis' Guide to Forum Sigs and Avatars
Artoomis' Guide to vB Code
Artoomis' Guide to Smilies: How to Tell When One More is Just Too Many
Artoomis' Guide to Miniature Painting
Artoomis' Guide to Roleplaying Instead of Rollplaying
Artoomis' Guide to Powergaming and Min/Maxing
Artoomis' Guide to Trolls
Artoomis' Guide to Flaming
D&D for Dummies (by Artoomis, of course)

The possibilites are endless!


----------



## kreynolds (Mar 21, 2002)

RogueJK said:
			
		

> *Y'know, Artoomis... you've got a good thing going with these guides.
> 
> We already have Artoomis' Guide to Ambiguous/Problem Rules and Artoomis' Forum Behavior Guide.
> 
> ...




And don't forget his final publication before retirement.

Artoomis' Guide to Artoomis: The Whole Story


----------



## smetzger (Mar 21, 2002)

You can add Post Topics to relevant forums.

LIke this one belongs in the Meta Forum.


----------



## IceBear (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## Artoomis (Mar 21, 2002)

Oops.  Wrong forum.  I guess you are right - but then how would folks who post only in the rules forum ever see it?

ed:  How about if we discuss if any d20 rules exist for polite behavior on d20 forums?

As for Artoomis' Guides - the one you'll never, ever see is Artoomis' Guide to Good Typing (unless it was one showing you how not to do it!)  

ed:   You might, however, see "Artoomis Guide to Correcting Typos After Posting."


----------



## smetzger (Mar 21, 2002)

Artoomis said:
			
		

> *Oops.  Wrong forum.  I guess you are right - but then how would folks who post only in the rules forum ever see it?
> *




Post in the Meta.  Then post here with a link to your Meta post (with OT in the subject).


----------



## Number47 (Mar 21, 2002)

I plan on publishing Artoomis: the Unauthorized Biography. Learn the secrets he thought he had hidden!


----------



## Artoomis (Mar 21, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *I plan on publishing Artoomis: the Unauthorized Biography. Learn the secrets he thought he had hidden! *




Yipes!


----------



## Pielorinho (Mar 21, 2002)

Number47, I don't know if you'll be paying for interviews, but:

There's only two people in the world who know the full story of Artoomis, the emu, the ballerina costume, and the $5,000 credit card bill from All Things Leather.  And I'm one of them.

Daniel


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Mar 21, 2002)

> Proper behavior on these forums is to be polite, respectful, and avoid inflammatory language or insults.



Christ dude, you aren't our mother.  Its Morrus's job to determine what proper etiquette is, not yours.

If you don't like what someone has to say, or can't handle the way a certain person posts, don't read their posts.  Either that or learn to not be so thin-skinned.

Jeesus this place has turned into a soap opera.

--Flame Retardant Spikey


----------



## kreynolds (Mar 21, 2002)

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> *Christ dude, you aren't our mother.  Its Morrus's job to determine what proper etiquette is, not yours.
> 
> If you don't like what someone has to say, or can't handle the way a certain person posts, don't read their posts.  Either that or learn to not be so thin-skinned.
> 
> ...




WOOHOO!!!! Alright!! Now that's bolas folks!


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Mar 21, 2002)

> bolas



Huh?

--Echo Spikey


----------



## kreynolds (Mar 21, 2002)

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> *Huh?
> 
> --Echo Spikey *




Bolas = spanish for the pair of things that a guy has and girl doesn't.


----------



## EOL (Mar 21, 2002)

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> *If you don't like what someone has to say, or can't handle the way a certain person posts, don't read their posts.  Either that or learn to not be so thin-skinned.
> *



It sounds like you don't like what Artoomis has to say, or perhaps that you can't handle the way he posts.  I would advise not reading Artoomis's posts from now on, that or perhaps learn not to be so thin-skinned....

Okay sorry it just seemed so obvious....


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Mar 21, 2002)

EOL said:
			
		

> *It sounds like you don't like what Artoomis has to say, or perhaps that you can't handle the way he posts.  I would advise not reading Artoomis's posts from now on, that or perhaps learn not to be so thin-skinned....
> 
> Okay sorry it just seemed so obvious.... *





--Hypo Spikey


----------



## Darkness (Mar 22, 2002)

smetzger said:
			
		

> *You can add Post Topics to relevant forums.
> 
> LIke this one belongs in the Meta Forum. *



And its corollary: *Ask a moderator to move your thread when you notice that you've posted it in the wrong forum*. 

(BTW, consider yourself moved!  )

[edit: Forgot to add a space between the last emoticon and the "(" .]


----------

